

Chirp - It's like Square, only without the need for a square or a credit card. - christeso
http://sellsimp.ly/chirp

======
timjahn
Ideas like this make me wonder "who had the need to pay somebody via Twitter?"

I honestly can't think of an instance where that would come up in my daily
life. How is this simpler than regular credit cards and Square?

~~~
christeso
Thanks for the feedback. Sincerely appreciate it. It's simpler for several
reasons... 1\. You don't need a credit card. 2\. You don't need to be
physically with the person or business you're paying. 4\. In a store setting
there would be no more waiting in a checkout line to pay. 5\. Sending one
Tweet is certainly simpler than pulling out a wallet, swiping a credit card,
waiting for a response, then signing.

------
pavel_lishin
Now you just have to worry about someone picking up your phone while you're
looking away and paying themselves.

Or applications that need access to post to your twitter stream, which is a
more likely concern.

------
agildehaus
I'd want to broadcast my payments ... why?

